# Discovery Health Newsletter - Say No To Tobacco



## Silver (12/6/14)

Hi all

Just posting a link from Discovery Health's latest e-newsletter
Its about saying no to tobacco
https://www.discovery.co.za/portal/individual/medical-aid-news-jun14-stop-smoking/

What I find interesting is that there is no reference at all to vaping or electronic cigarettes as a means to reduce the harm or stop smoking...

Quite short sighted given the massive momentum vaping is having as well as the success it is having getting people off smoking real cigarettes.

I also found the following snippets interesting as their top tips to help you quit smoking: 




Now I add my own comments to the above 5 points 

Vaping is perfect for occupying the mouth

Vaping is perfect for occupying the hands

I think vaping and being a member on this forum is unmatched for occupying the mind!

I agree with this point fully. More exercise is better.

Ha ha, LOL, I will need way more budget than what I save on stinkies to treat myself to fancy vape gear!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Yiannaki (12/6/14)

Fixed! "Treat yourself: Use the money you save from not smoking, to buy yourself some special vape gear." 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## crack2483 (12/6/14)

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just posting a link from Discovery Health's latest e-newsletter
> Its about saying no to tobacco
> ...



I don't think any large health company or insurance institute will promote vaping or ecigarettes until there is hard facts and extensive proven research available. Why would they want to reduce your rates if they don't have to?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz (12/6/14)

we had the Discovery guys come to the office to do assessments and i asked the one chick, how does vaping affect your health score, to which she replied, it falls in the same category as smoking 

i almost vomited in my mouth when i heard her say that 

so yeah, these guys really need to come on board and broaden their understanding on what vaping is

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (12/6/14)

crack2483 said:


> I don't think any large health company or insurance institute will promote vaping or ecigarettes until there is hard facts and extensive proven research available. Why would they want to reduce your rates if they don't have to?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Know what you mean @crack2483 

Discovery is one of the most "forward looking" medical aids. What I mean is that their Vitality program is designed to reward you for living a healthier and less stressful life. E.g. they want you to go to gym, to watch movies, to play golf etc. Since if you are less stressed and healthier it costs them far less in the long run in terms of hospital bills

That said, I find it interesting that they do not acknowledge vaping yet as a healthier alternative to smoking.

I suppose this may come in time


----------



## crack2483 (12/6/14)

Like I said and I agree with you in regards to vitality, I don't think they'll stick their necks out until there's solid proof it is healthier. I'm sure we can all attest to the benefits but I'm sure they want something to fall back on if a vapor suddenly develops some problem and blames them because it was advertised as "healthier"

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (12/6/14)

Agreed @crack2483 
You are right
They cannot afford to be seen as making a recommendation on something that is still not fully tested

But I think that will come.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (12/6/14)

Yeah they don't want to set the precedent, chicken sh1ts.


----------



## Rex_Bael (12/6/14)

I find it quite interesting that they don't mention any cessation aids. That's a bit like abstinence only sex-ed

Reactions: Like 1


----------

